

From sideshow to main event, drones are making their mark in entertainment - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/from-sideshow-to-main-event-drones-are-making-their-mark-in-entertainment/

======
robotlaunch
Opposite of the Superbowl's "NO DRONE ZONE" !

